# UK removal company?



## jo5716 (Oct 21, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a good removal company (or let me know of a company to stay clear of) for my move to Florence?

It's not a full house move, just clothes, small household items, TV etc.

Thanks 
Jo


----------



## Andy_Shack (Sep 22, 2010)

We went with and it was a repeated disaster as far as the admin was concerned. To be fair the guys on the trucks seemed to know their job.
But the admin people sent us storage bills to the house we moved FROM, and they phoned us up on the day before the truck was due to arrive to say it would be arriving the next day. Fortunately the truck driver phoned us two days before that telling us when he would be arriving, which was a very good thing because they had given him the wrong address to deliver to. That was after we gave them the information and six weeks to arrange it because we couldn't move in for six weeks.


----------

